# Pelvic Abscess



## tlm5506 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello.
A physician in our practice drained a pelvic abscess using a vaginal approach. I am looking at code 58823, but it says percutaneous. This is the closest code I can find. Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 23, 2012)

Was it drained with a needle or a tube?


----------



## tlm5506 (Feb 24, 2012)

It was incised....no needles were involved. He did place a drain afterwards.


----------

